# Where to hire a house keeper?



## Rastiemon (Mar 16, 2021)

Hey guys. Moving to Thailand in a few days and would like to know the best way to hire a housekeeper for the fam. Any tips on where to look? Need Someone who speaks good English.

Thanks


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

So much unemployment, currently, just ask around.


----------

